# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my tank at one month.



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

My 20 gallon tall. Setup is one month old (well, one month yesterday). Everything is pretty stable. pH of 7, KH of ~6-7 (so around 19-21ppm co2). Dual 2l co2 setup. Been dosing a little bit of Leaf Zone once a week, but going to start using PlantGro 2x week. Still waiting on my red foxtail for the back lefthand side of the tank, and tring to decide on a small forground carpet plant.


----------



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

My 20 gallon tall. Setup is one month old (well, one month yesterday). Everything is pretty stable. pH of 7, KH of ~6-7 (so around 19-21ppm co2). Dual 2l co2 setup. Been dosing a little bit of Leaf Zone once a week, but going to start using PlantGro 2x week. Still waiting on my red foxtail for the back lefthand side of the tank, and tring to decide on a small forground carpet plant.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

nice tank. the red foxtail will really make a nice contrast. i am a big fan of dwarf hairgrass for the carpet. 

everything looks really healthy!

those aren't aponogeton on the left are they?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

nice magnetic scrubber by the way


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Lookin' good and healthy. Well done.


----------



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

left side is italian and corkscrew vals. It's coming along nice, I do haved a little algae problem and a nutriant problem (lil bit of algae on the leaves and some of the leaves on the red plants are distorting and cupping). So I need to make up my own PMDD method soon along with dosing my plantgro..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the aquascape, the driftwood is very nice. I don't see any fish, do you have any?


----------



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

3 Bloodfin tetras and 2 ottos.. they normally like to hide a picture time.


----------

